# whats on your lanyard?



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

well guys as u may know the season is drawing near and i was just wondering what goose calls eveyone has on their early season lanyard?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a RNT quackhead goozilla, was my first goose call, and then I have a Buck Gardner workin man honker hammer full acrylic. I also keep a whistle for teal. Lanyard stays lite till ducks come in and then I have the honker hammer, duck commander triple threat, duck commander mallard drake, buck gardner buck brush double full acrylic, buck gardner spitfire diamond wood.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

a strait meat honker,a goozilla,a faulks,and a windyhills.. 18 goose bands and 8 duck bands thas all i could fit on


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Goose - Straight Meat Honker
Duck - Timber Rattler, RNT Original
and a whistle just in case


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

zinks goose and my echo calls. the inserts are double reed echo,with custom turned barrels. just sold these 3 and still have 2 more.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

does anyone use lmc?


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

reaper for the fiine tune working birds and money maker for those high wind long range calls


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks goose at least someone is with me on the lmc side..lol cant wait 1 week 6 days!!!!!!!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Firstflight, those windy hill duck and goose calls are best used as fire wood.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

RobFyl said:


> Firstflight, those windy hill duck and goose calls are best used as fire wood.


you just have to get the right one i had mine for 6 years now the only time i use is when i have to call then from a long way .and i only have the goose call ..come out some time and i will show you how to use it


----------

